
Not saying winter is coming, but where is your coat? - henrik_w
https://m.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/not-saying-winter-is-coming-but-wheres-your-coat/1225914144108114/
======
muzz
Submitted earlier by Kent Beck himself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12218583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12218583)

